# 87804 vs 87400



## ltaylorcpc (Apr 21, 2009)

Help please. I don't have a lab background and I'm confussed about the difference between 87804 & 87400. We have a test that checks for influenza, both A & B. How do I know which code to use??


----------



## ciphermed (Apr 21, 2009)

While researching the codes this is what I found...
87400 enzyme immunoassay (EIA) technique.
         >*Blood* specimen is serum
         >Testing usually in acute phase & repeat again in 10-14 days
         >If testing performed separately for Influenza A & B; report twice

87404 immunoassay with direct optical observation
        >infection identified by direct detection of the virus in *respiratory* 
*secretions* (throat swab,nasal aspirate, nasopharyngeal swab or 
          sputum) 
         >specimen usually collected within 1 week of onset of symptoms
         > method: EIA with monoclonal antibodies to detect viral antigen
         > Again, may bill 2 units for separate results (A & B)

Hope this helps...


----------

